# Blue Look on woman of color - for Me220



## faifai (Oct 4, 2006)

Start with a clean moisturized face.
I already have my eyeliner on--wing it out a little.
I am also wearing clear lipgloss.





Eyes closed.





Curl lashes, apply mascara.
I used Maybelline Volum Express Turbo Waterproof.





Apply eyeshadow base up to crease.
I use Wet n Wild's Creme Eyeshadow in Cafe au Lait.





Apply Milani Atlantis eyeshadow in crease.





Apply lighter blue eyeshadow over lid up to crease. Do not blend.
I used Naturistics Chrome eyeshadow in Turqoise.





Same thing, eyes open.





Apply blue-brown eyeshadow to crease. Blend. 
I used Bare Escentuals in Bon Bon.





Same thing, eyes open.





Apply black pencil eyeliner to waterline. 
Do not line all the way across. 
I used Prestige waterproof eye pencil in black.





Same thing, eyes closed.





Apply same eyeshadow you used as your base to the inner corners of your eyes.





Go over this color with silver.  I used silver liquid eyeliner from Wet n Wild.





Same thing, eyes closed.





Apply browbone highlight. I used the same eyeshadow I used as a base.





And you're done!

If you are oily like I am, use blotting sheet to remove excess shineyness, and buff with colorless powder. I used Boscia blotting linens and Sally Hansen Cornsilk colorless powder. 





Eyes closed, smiling.





Eyes closed, sort of smiling.

Hope this was of some help to you!
I don't own/use brushes so you can do this all with your fingers.


----------



## doniad101 (Oct 4, 2006)

*)*

Thats beautiful! You did an awesome job! Thanks for the tutorial! ps: you've got amazing lashes!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 4, 2006)

u r beautiful! AMAZING lashes


----------



## csuthetaphi (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow. You have great bone structure, huge eyes, and long lashes. I'm so jealous!

Wonderful tutorial!


----------



## Me220 (Oct 4, 2006)

This is what I was looking for. Thank you. I'm going to try this soon too.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 4, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Thank you soo much!!


----------



## teka (Oct 4, 2006)

Such a beautiful look! I love the silver under the eye! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 4, 2006)

wow
i seriously cant bealive you dont use/own brushes!

very nice tut!


----------



## greeen (Oct 5, 2006)

my friend doesnt use brushes much at all either, her makeup is alllllways flawless, really great job with the blue!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 5, 2006)

beautiful! beautiful! beautiful! beautiful!


----------



## tropicaldreamx3 (Oct 6, 2006)

Great job! You're soo pretty by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you have very nice eyes. 

The blue looks really cool too I might add.


----------



## luvly_bubly (Oct 6, 2006)

ever since ive been seeing u wiv ur make up pics, i really dont see the need to buy mac comestics or use brushes all the time. bcoz ur make up application is just so flawless.. and u dont even use mac/ brushes. ur beautiful =)


----------



## mafi (Oct 9, 2006)

You're too beautiful!


----------



## ms_douchebag (Oct 10, 2006)

I think it's incredible that you can get such great results without brushes! I'd be horrible with my fingers. But this looks perfect.

Uber impressive!


----------



## bintdaniel (Oct 11, 2006)

you're so beautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your lashes!!!!!!!
You're reaylly gifted!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is "Naturistics Chrome eyeshadow in Turqoise" from Mac? I love it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you'll make other tutorials!!!!!!
thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Gretchen8 (Oct 12, 2006)

WOW - you're so beautiful!! I love it!


----------



## sandy05 (Oct 12, 2006)

Love your lashes! I will def try this look.


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 18, 2006)

woooow you are sooo beautiful!!


----------



## faifai (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bintdaniel* 

 
_you're so beautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your lashes!!!!!!!
You're reaylly gifted!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is "Naturistics Chrome eyeshadow in Turqoise" from Mac? I love it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's by Naturistics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a super-cheap shadow I got at a discount store. Any other light blue shade would work also, I don't own any MAC shadows so I don't know of a comparable shade but I'm sure there is one.


----------



## astronaut (Oct 20, 2006)

Your eyes are doll huge! I want them so bad! lol


----------



## A_Lil_Hint_Of_Champagne (Oct 21, 2006)

you have beauuuutifulll eyes...

i'm jealous. =]


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 27, 2006)

love the look


----------



## mona (Nov 27, 2006)

thank you!! you are so gorgeous and its especially helpful to see tutorials for ladies with my skin tone! thx!!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 22, 2008)

i like this look..i need to try it. thanks for the tut


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 23, 2008)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im so jeloues of ur skintone <3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 24, 2008)

you don't own brushes??? damn... this still looks hot. Thanks for sharing.

I'm jealous of your lashes as well. mine are tiny and crazy. like alcoholic midgets


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 24, 2008)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 26, 2008)

very pretty! really makes the eyes pop!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## goldspice (Jun 18, 2008)

gorgeous bone structure...even for a desi your eyes r unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

the shape is beautiful for using no brushes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how crazy lol!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 18, 2008)

beautiful look! you have eyelashes for days...lucky you


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jun 23, 2008)

*well done i like it very much keep going dear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very well done


----------

